# JWT Pop charger or Injen CAI?



## Cyb (May 23, 2003)

First off, can someone tell me the differences between the 2? I live in N TX so generally it is hot as heck. Which one is better for my situation? I have a stock 97 Sentra GXE with AT. I also plan on eventually getting a JWT ECM.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

as far as i know .... my take is the JWT pop charger is just a fancy name for a filter and adapter ... so your still using your stock intake piping which sucks! 

the Injen CAI is nice , but i think usually you can get the hotshot a lil cheaper and they are the exact samething ... cept for namebrand. 

CAI would be better , cept if you live down south where it rains everyday like FL and the streets flood! or if you just get huge puddles ,


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im in S tx, houston.. its even hotter here dude.. 110 soemtimes.. CAI owns.. screw POP chargers.


----------



## Cyb (May 23, 2003)

OK, I found a site that sells the Injen CAI for $160. It is meant for a 95-96 Sentra, is there a reason it is only those years?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

WRteam200sx said:


> *as far as i know .... my take is the JWT pop charger is just a fancy name for a filter and adapter ... so your still using your stock intake piping which sucks!
> 
> the Injen CAI is nice , but i think usually you can get the hotshot a lil cheaper and they are the exact samething ... cept for namebrand. *


first of all, when using a JWT POP charger, u dont use any piping at all...and its not just a fancy name........its the best WAI setup around proven to give average gains of 3-5hp.......


the injen is nice, but the hotshot is a lil more expensive, and NO, they are not the exact same thing.....the injen is not a CAI, its a shortram, u can buy the extension pipe to make it a CAI(cost too much) so for the price of about 200$ u can get the absolute best CAI designed for the ga16de which is hotshot.....dont settle for less, and if u do settle for less.....get a place racing( sometimes more expensive than hotshot, but the intake looks WAY better and has a cleaner look)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Cyb said:


> *OK, I found a site that sells the Injen CAI for $160. It is meant for a 95-96 Sentra, is there a reason it is only those years? *


i'm assuming now u have a b14......the 95-99 is exactly the same as far as engine goes, so it'll fit.....but trust me...for 30-40$ more, just get the HS CAI, you'll be happy u did....hit me up on aim


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

The JWT POP charger is really the best WAI you can buy for your nissan imo. I do about 80% freeway driving so heat soak in stop & go traffic isn't a problem for me. I've had mine for 3 years now and i love it . Now if a CAI is what you want then go with Hot Shot or Place Racing...


----------

